# Bach Complete Organ box set question



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi to everyone, glad to join the forum.

I have been looking for a complete Bach organ cycle, or at least an extensive well performed collection. I read this very indepth thread on this website (http://www.talkclassical.com/27711-best-bach-complete-organ.html) but had a few other boxes I was considering which were not covered in the thread (at least not these specific collections).

Bach, J.S.: Organ Works (DG Collectors Edition) - 12 cds - Helmut Walcha 
I enjoyed his Well Tempered Clavier cd on Harpsichord so was tempted!

J.S. Bach: Complete Organ Works Box set - 22cds - Gerhard Weinberger
Recommend by many people on Amazon and 1001 Albums to listen to before you die

Bach - Complete Organ Works - 15cds - Marie-Claire Alain Box set
Again gets great write ups but two versions with one from 2011 and the one above from 2007. Seemed that this was played in a more musical way then the Weinberger which some say is a bit academically dealt with?

If anyone has any feedback on these and any other suggestions I would be most grateful.
I was looking to spend around £30 - £50.

Thanks


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> Hi to everyone, glad to join the forum.
> 
> I have been looking for a complete Bach organ cycle, or at least an extensive well performed collection. I read this very indepth thread on this website (http://www.talkclassical.com/27711-best-bach-complete-organ.html) but had a few other boxes I was considering which were not covered in the thread (at least not these specific collections).
> 
> ...


The Walcha is a favourite of mine. The Weinberger has peaks and troughs, so maybe not the best choice for your only recordings of the music -- though the peaks are very memorable. Alain recorded it several times, which one are you thinking of? One downside of Alain is that you won't get an outstaning Art of Fugue -- you will with Walcha (and with Weinberger)

Have you thought of Foccroulle? Rogg?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

The only complete set I have is from the Hanssler Bach Collection, but that is multiple organists. Rather variable, but generally not bad.

I have a 2-cd set of Bach Organ Works by Walcha on DG, along with the Art of Fugue by him - I can't recommend Walcha highly enough. He is generally excellent with Bach. This would be my first recommendation.

I haven't heard much from Alain - I have a set of recordings of her performing the Orgelbuechlein on LP. The sound quality isn't that great, mainly due to some scratching and warping of the LPs, so I can't really comment on her, but I know a lot of people like her.

I say go with Walcha.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

i'd take the Walcha and Weinberger over Alain in a heartbeat. I also think highly of the Hanssler series. To be honest, I'm not a big fan of complete sets.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Walcha's box set of Bach organ works is really good. 

However if you are looking for the best Passacaglia in C Minor BWV 582, go no further than Biggs (Sony 1965) version. This is the passacaglia (and fugue) to own!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Muse Wanderer said:


> However if you are looking for the best Passacaglia in C Minor BWV 582, go no further than Biggs (Sony 1965) version. This is the passacaglia (and fugue) to own!


Here it is. 




Ugh! They stuck a commercial right in the middle, and not even in the right place!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You can't go wrong with free downloads of the complete organ works of Johann Sebastian Bach, 


> recorded by Dr. James Kibbie on original baroque organs in Germany, ... This project is sponsored by the University of Michigan School of Music, Theatre & Dance with generous support from Dr. Barbara Furin Sloat in honor of J. Barry Sloat. Additional support has been provided by the Office of Vice-President for Research, the University of Michigan.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan said:


> You can't go wrong with free downloads of the complete organ works of Johann Sebastian Bach,


Or almost free, the complete organ works by my favorite guy, Anthony Newman.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll...F8&qid=1417661037&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+newman

OMG this was under ten bucks. What happened???


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Or almost free, the complete organ works by my favorite guy, Anthony Newman.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll...F8&qid=1417661037&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+newman
> 
> OMG this was under ten bucks. What happened???


It's not very good.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

@Mandryka 
These are the two Marie-Claire Alain sets I was looking at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RZOR...UTF8&colid=BLVRS9T0M78Y&coliid=I2B697JV7ALT83

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Comple...23524&sr=1-1&keywords=Marie-Claire+Alain+bach

Thanks I will look into Foccroulle & Rogg, I will do more research but this is a very good starting point! I think maybe several smaller collection rather than one huge one may work better but then again some of these boxes are £20-30 for 15 cds so I can take a punt on one box I think.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the very helpful replies! I think Walcha sounds like a good start, especially as I like his well tempered clavier already, and it is a very reasonable price. I have a cheap single cd of Karl Richter which I like as well so may invest in the DG 3 cd set of his work.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Richter is a very fine choice to make.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Or almost free, the complete organ works by my favorite guy, Anthony Newman.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll...F8&qid=1417661037&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+newman
> 
> OMG this was under ten bucks. What happened???


You raved about it, and the price went up. Are you happy?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There are two Walchau recordings of the complete Bach cycle. The Archiv set dates from 1959-1971:










This set includes the Art of Fugue.

The earlier set, from the late 1940s and 1950s...










... is recorded in mono. It has been described as featuring a more vigorous... and even "mystical" Walchau. Personally, for the money... less than $15.00 US New... this would be my starting point.

Alain recorded the entire cycle 3 times. I have the second of these:










I find they have an elegance and transparency that I quite enjoy... especially for the "smaller" more delicate compositions.

The set I most desire is that of Peter Hurford. Currently, it is out of print and overpriced... but the 2 disc set of the Great Organ Works is stunning:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> You raved about it, and the price went up. Are you happy?


Well, not dismayed (since I got it when it was cheap!) But I hope any other Newman fans out there listened and bought it before the price went up eight- or nine-fold.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I forgot about Hurford; he's very good. So are Rogg and Herrick. There certainly isn't a shortage of great Bach organ recordings. If you just picked one at random, chances are it would be excellent (except for Butt, Johannsen and a few others).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> @Mandryka
> These are the two Marie-Claire Alain sets I was looking at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RZOR...UTF8&colid=BLVRS9T0M78Y&coliid=I2B697JV7ALT83
> ...


I prefer the one in the first link to the one in the second, better "sweep" That's her main USP in those recordings - it's as if she bites off each piece in one mouthful and spits it all back at you. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> There are two Walchau recordings of the complete Bach cycle. The Archiv set dates from 1959-1971:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you prefer the first Walcha musically, interpretively? I know the sound is better, and the organs are more interesting. But there's such a marked difference in his ideas about registration, tempo, rhythm etc. I really think the second represents his mature view of Bach - and that there's a stillness about some of the performances which is very intetesting.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> @Mandryka
> These are the two Marie-Claire Alain sets I was looking at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RZOR...UTF8&colid=BLVRS9T0M78Y&coliid=I2B697JV7ALT83
> ...


Rogg is great fun.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> There are two Walchau recordings of the complete Bach cycle. The Archiv set dates from 1959-1971:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks this is useful with the covers!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry maybe I misunderstand but which do you think has the better sound and organ choice out of the two Walcha sets? I assumed the one from the 40s-50s is the black cover, is this better interpretations in your opinion? The Archive one is the later version with better sound?



Mandryka said:


> Do you prefer the first Walcha musically, interpretively? I know the sound is better, and the organs are more interesting. But there's such a marked difference in his ideas about registration, tempo, rhythm etc. I really think the second represents his mature view of Bach - and that there's a stillness about some of the performances which is very intetesting.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

Perhaps you will find this (ionarts) of some use:



A Survey of Bach Organ Cycles

...this is a mere inventory of what has been recorded and whether it is still available. 
Favorites are denoted with the "ionarts' choice" graphic. There are few cycles that 
I don't love or like or wouldn't find a reason to recommend (the most charming 
Berlin Classics set for its use of different Gottfried Silbermann organs, for example, 
or the Weinberger set for its total, exhaustive, scholarly completeness). To restrict 
the wild throwing about of recommendations somewhat, they are limited to sets that 
are decidedly in print....

Even lists the organs used of many, though not all, the cycles (by way of mouse-over, as I found out by accident).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

From an organist standpoint I also echo the choice of Walcha on DG for the complete works of Bach. 

Another worthy artist to check out is Simon Preston (UK). Ton Koopman is another, although I think that his tempo is too fast on some works ... but that's just me, otherwise an excellent performer.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks this is very helpful.



WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Perhaps you will find this (ionarts) of some use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Out of interest is Walcha complete? It is 12 CDs to Weinberger's 22 cds. Sorry I am not an expert, does Weinberger include work only vaguely attributed to Bach?


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

OK so I have gone for the 3cd Bach: Organ Works (DG The Originals) performed by Karl Richter (as I love the cheapo single cd version I have of it which this will replace) and asked for either the Weinberger or Walcha organ boxes for Xmas from my partner (so we shall see which she picks!). I reckon these will be a good starting point with the more concise Richter for everyday listening and whichever box for when I require total immersion.

Also off topic won a 3cd Walcha harpsichord version of The Well-Tempered Clavier on Ebay which looks good.

I am also tempted by this Gustav Leonhardt Plays Bach, as I heard his WTC is definitive, which looks rather nice.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007AR7Q...UTF8&colid=BLVRS9T0M78Y&coliid=I3RSGNKO7FR05T


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

So... which set did she get you for Christmas in the end??? And how do you like it? And havey ou explored further, since?


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

I have the complete Bach organ works on 19 SACD box set played on Silberman organ, it is on Aeolus label, these are performed by several organists.


----------

